# PVC overflow/sump



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys long time no post. I'm building a PVC overflow/sump system for my 125 gallon tank.

This is the first time I've done anything like this and I've got the overflow assembled and I'm looking to more experienced persons for insight. I haven't glued anything yet just in case I need to change something. From everything I've read this design should work. There is going to be an airline check valve installed of course in order to prime the siphon the hardware store I used for the PVC didn't have one so I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

my overflows are like that except the intake is just a straight pipe.
whats with the elbows on the intake? is that suppose to lower the noise?
i would also put the T higher and use a cap with a hole on it for the vent.
when you put the check valve, use a rigid tube then install the check valve with
the airline. this makes it easier to replace when it fails.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> this makes it easier to replace when it fails.


And fail it will, given time. So far, so good. opcorn:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

On the vent, if you can put an elbow the same height as the bend that goes over the frame it will help support it by having 2 places resting on the frame and help keep it level










this one is a lot wider but same principle I just had the Tee facing the center to help even out the weight of it, I didn't use the checkvalve, never had to reprime it


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

good idea bulldog. this design keeps getting refined everytime i see it.
i will try it with the elbow vent for my 75g.

so does the elbows in the intake actually reduce noise level or what?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

in my caps I rolled up some scotchbrite, filter foam would work too, it baffles almost all the noise inside the pipes, but I still get a little noise from the skimmer part, but not as loud as the returns from the HOB's. 
When I first setup that second one I never could get it quiet, I cut a piece of that needlepoint fabric into the shape of a long TEE and hung it into the intake and it quietened it down.

I think a lot of the noise issues have to do with the location of the TEE on the drain, the lower it is the further the water falls inside the intake. But get it too high and it just won't work, I had to play around a good bit in the testing phase. For me it seemed to work best with the drain TEE 4-5" below the waterline. But I'm sure every setup will be different.


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone. Unfortunately I already glues it together by the time I got any responses so for my next overflow I'll make some changes using your suggestions. My design seems to work fine in testing, and is setup on the back of the tank awaiting the pump that is on order. So hopefully everything works out fine I'll post an update when I connect it all up.

Thanks again


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Your design looks good. Maybe make the pipe on the back of the tank 1" lower than the 90 inside. Also I like a clear tube on the trim out of the 90's on top. So I can see the water flow. This is somthing I learned from a guy on here named Irked citizen. works great for me I have 12 of them running and they are 100% no problems.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Priming them is the trick. I get a 300 gph powerhead for a 3/4"-1" over flow and mag 7 or 9.5 for a 1 1/4". Put a 3 ft hose on output of a pump(not your pump in the sump) a seperate pump for this only. Clamp pump on side of tank so pump is not down in sand. Hold output hose up to over flow imput(seal with your hand) and have your buddy plug in the pump. When you see tube is filled and flowing real good with water have your friend unplug pump and slowley remove your hose and hand. Now turn on your pump in the sump. Works for me.


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

OK I got the pump today and hooked everything up. Problems I am having so far.

First I was hoping to use acrylic tubing for the return line instead of PVC that doesn't seem to have worked out.

Also the overflow appears to be losing siphon for some reason, even if the water level stays above the top of the overflow the entire time it will run fine for about 15 mins then it will stop running at maximum capacity and I'll have to turn off the pump and reprime the overflow...WTF?
(this happens even when the check valve is constantly hooked to my powerhead

Also the check valve when I prime it is now returning water, in my previous tests this didn't happen.. does that mean the check valve failed? So I'm looking to edit my design hopefully without having to build a new one, but I may need to build a new one in the long run, and there is some things I am unclear on in your replies mainly 


> when you put the check valve, use a rigid tube then install the check valve with
> the airline. this makes it easier to replace when it fails.


I'm not sure what you mean, can you maybe include a photo with an example?

and in the case i do have to rebuild can someone maybe include a photo of a better design?


----------



## avy1219 (Jan 8, 2006)

Your running an airline check valve right??? At least thats how mine is. On the top of the bend on the outside of the tank. I just drilled a little hole and cemented the airline check valve in. then to prime jsut get a piece of airline tubing and start sucking all the air out....


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

avy1219 said:


> Your running an airline check valve right??? At least thats how mine is. On the top of the bend on the outside of the tank. I just drilled a little hole and cemented the airline check valve in. then to prime jsut get a piece of airline tubing and start sucking all the air out....


Yes I am, its installed correctly and I attached it to my powerhead to prime it rather then sucking the air out.


----------



## avy1219 (Jan 8, 2006)

ok. just checking cause it wasnt in your pic. is it sealed air tight?


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

avy1219 said:


> ok. just checking cause it wasnt in your pic. is it sealed air tight?


The pic was from when I first just stuck it together to show my design idea and ask for insight. It seems to be sealed air tight, I visually checked and and put some soapy water around it and get no bubbles or anything that would lead me to believe there is a leak. It all seemed to work fine when I tested it out, and it hasn't been touched since.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

madjecks said:


> ...to prime it rather then sucking the air out.


To "prime" it, you need to get all the air out. Pumping water into it won't remove the air.


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess I'm saying something wrong. I prime it by connecting it to my power head, the top part of it that draws in... I'm not injecting water into it.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sent you a pm, didn't realize you were in Asheville.


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

It works now I bailed some of the water out of the sump so incase the overflow couldn't keep up it would empty the sump and not overflow the tank. Then turned on the pump, did not reprime the overflow and everthing started working just as it should.






Made a video of it working so I'm open to suggestions on all aspects of the overflow/sump


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

getting rid of that elbow may quieten it down some, might be trapping some air in there creating the gurgle


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

new video with changes to overflow and sump


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

* DELETED BY AUTHOR.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice! A 1 1/4" version may work better for you. It looked like your pump was sucking air. I would make that back u-tube 1" lower than the u-tube in the tank. Keep the T where it is. Good luck and keep us posted with vid's.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i would remove that elbow in the intake. i now remember when i 1st made one i also used 1 elbow and it was that noisy.
its taking in a lot of air that way, just use a straight intake.
when you do this the intake will be shorter after you cut it (unless its not glued)
use a coupling to bring the height back up.

cant find the charger for my camera so i cant post pic of the check valve 
with the rigid line.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't run check valves on 10 of my pvc over flows and they are 100% reliable. I run the aqua lifter pump on 2 where the imput is lower than the u-tube on the back of the tank.


----------

